# fmueller's tank of N. brichardi



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

While surfing one day I came across a couple of fmueller's photos of a scene with N. brichardi. They were the most beautiful pictures of a Lake Tanganyika type scene I have seen. If they were of an aquarium scene, I was overwhelmingly impressed. I was particularly interested in what I would guess to be a very mature male among the smaller fish and fry. Were these picture or were they artwork (done beautifully with an airbrush if they were, I might add)? Do fully mature male N. brichardi develop more of a humped head than females, as shown in the photos? Would you be so kind as to post the pictures again, if you could?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. They are photos. A little sharpened and contrast enhanced in Photoshop, but the fish were in the tank as shown in the images 

It is characteristic for brichardi type cichlids to live in large colonies, in which older generations of fry help the parents to protect the younger ones. I don't think brichardi parents will ever eat their own offspring.

I have recently read or heard somewhere that in a case where the parents were removed from the tank, tiny, less than 1" fry took on the task of hovering over the wigglers in an attempt to protect them.

Brichardi were my first ever Tanganyikans, and these pictures show a colony I kept again last year in a 125G tank. Unfortunately I needed the tank space for another breeding project, and have sold the entire colony. The male was truly spectacular. I think it is unusual to see such a hump. He must have been quite old, but since I bought the pair as adults I don't know how old he really was.


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

clap-claap-clap

That is a standing ovation. :thumb: absolutely beautiful.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Agreed. Absolutely beautiful! Although, I'll admit I'm in love with your Front tank.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Come to think of it, I also have some video footage of the brichardi colony:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *fmueller*,

Thank you for sharing your great shots and video.

What where your water parameters that they spawned in? Did the driftwood and plants soften your water/lower PH?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Brichardi are easy to spawn and an excellent beginner fish. They are not touchy about water parameters, as long is the quality is good. My pH is about 7.4, GH about 9. The wood has no significant effect, but I have a bag of crushed coral in the substrate of that tank.


----------

